# Is it stealing?



## JustTapSkip (Nov 30, 2021)

If I take something that’s marked as Toss when I defected it


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 30, 2021)

Yes.

If they let you take it, what’s stopping you from scanning out stuff just because you want it?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 30, 2021)

Yes. Easy pickings for AP too.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Not only stealing but also shortage for the store


----------



## happygoth (Dec 1, 2021)

It's stealing no matter who defected it.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Dec 1, 2021)

Every time someone titles a thread "is this stealing?" The answer is always yes


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 1, 2021)

If you have to ask, you really already know the answer, don't you?


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes...

I had a FATL fired for taking home food that was going to be thrown out.


----------



## lokinix (Dec 1, 2021)

I've been told to put some things in the break room that were defected out (I am thinking of a bag of candy that was opened in the box - unsellable, but still good) - but that was being told that by a TL+


----------



## DBZ (Dec 2, 2021)

lokinix said:


> I've been told to put some things in the break room that were defected out (I am thinking of a bag of candy that was opened in the box - unsellable, but still good) - but that was being told that by a TL+



That's against the rules. It should be donated or tossed. If they want candy in the BR, they need to requisition it or buy it themselves


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 13, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Every time someone titles a thread "is this stealing?" The answer is always yes


That sounds like a challenge to come up with a situation that has the answer of no.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 14, 2022)

yes it’s considered theft by AP *unless* you are Oscar the Grouch and already live in a trash can anyway


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 17, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> View attachment 14376


I'm staying home today, because I realized a thief would go to Target.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 17, 2022)

Nauzhror said:


> I'm staying home today, because I realized a thief would go to Target.


Sound logic.


----------

